
Open sourcing node-publisher - ilkkao
https://medium.com/zendesk-engineering/open-sourcing-node-publisher-eb2150c1fb6a
======
Waterluvian
Adding another tool/process has associated costs. What are the benefits of
node-publisher that outweigh just using travis CI or whatnot?

~~~
avecerek
Releasing a new version of a package usually happens from the developer's
terminal and it's a manual process, prone to human error. The tool just
automates what otherwise would be done manually.

~~~
Waterluvian
Hmm yeah that's true. Unlike CI this is manual. But other than that this looks
a whole lot like CI. Do we need to improve tooling for publishing a CI
pipeline and allowing it's invocation, with arguments, on the command line?

~~~
avecerek
I'm not quite sure if I understand your question completely. The tool should
not be used to trigger a CI pipeline. The idea behind node-publisher was to
prevent broken packages being published. A CI helps us in the prevention of
these errors before a branch is merged into master. Node-publisher helps with
the last mile in those cases where the publishing itself is more complicated
than just calling `yarn publish patch` or similar.

